# Anyone seen GooGhoul yet?



## Kristin (Jul 8, 2005)

That's really cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for this link. I submited by Haunt address, i just hope the word gets around to people! lol.


----------



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

FWIW It appears it's somehow connected to Spirit Stores. It's the same interface as the event submition on the Spirit site.


----------

